# Nikon Users wish they could look this good.



## table1349 (Mar 22, 2017)

Canon Line.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 22, 2017)

ill just silkscreen under it: *all less than 13DR


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 22, 2017)

No we don't because.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 22, 2017)

Braineack said:


> ill just silkscreen under it: *all less than 13DR



And add a huge asterisk that notes this simple fact:

* *Canon:* *our first 10 years of lenses = made by Nikon, Japan*.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 22, 2017)

But yeah...awwesome T-shirts...diverts attention from the dynamic range issues and the weak sensors...


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Braineack (Mar 22, 2017)

honestly, i wouldn't wear it simply because there's not enough cats...


----------



## KmH (Mar 22, 2017)

I have several black t-shirts that have Nikon's logo on them  over my upper left chest, and a couple that say
   Nikon
Since 1917
across the chest.

I have a couple of black Nikon ball caps too.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 22, 2017)

I liked this shirt with the original logo of the company, with the Kwanon name on it. Would make a great piece in a shadowbox frame with a non-working Kwanon Hansa-model camera and its original Nikkor lens on it!

Like the T-shirt says, "*Kwanon. Since 1934*".

2403c003_vintage-t-shirt-ap-ts002-grey_1.jpg


----------



## table1349 (Mar 22, 2017)

Derrel said:


> But yeah...awwesome T-shirts...diverts attention from the dynamic range issues and the weak sensors...


You mean those sensors that Sony is not going to sell to Nikon any longer?


----------



## DGMPhotography (Mar 23, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > But yeah...awwesome T-shirts...diverts attention from the dynamic range issues and the weak sensors...
> ...



What?!


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 23, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > But yeah...awwesome T-shirts...diverts attention from the dynamic range issues and the weak sensors...
> ...


They still are gonna sell them sensors, just not before they put them in theirs first. Besides, Nikon has several other sensor suppliers.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 23, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...


Sony to no longer sell certain sensors to other manufacturers?


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 23, 2017)

I have a Nikon lapel pin given to me by NPS.


----------

